# Class or Boot Camp



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

So, I think I've lost my patience with the pawing/scratching and the excessive greeting disorder and random lunging/mad barking my girl does on walks. She is a pretty terrific dog but these few things are progressing very slowly.

She knows most of the basic commands; sit, down, leave it, drop it, come, etc. She is only about 70% on the come and her stay could be longer though. 

Anyway, I'm not sure if an obedience class is where I should put my money because she seems to be doing alright on the basic commands. I'm thinking it might be better to do a boot camp thing or a private trainer.

For those of you who've trained dogs in classes and such, what are your thoughts and recommendations?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

If you are having issues, then I think having a trainer come to your house for some private lessons is great. That way, the trainer can see the issues in their natural environment and better assess the situation.

Aside from that, I would also suggest taking classes, and keep taking them for as long as you can. I think that's the best way to keep your training up, as it is so easy to let things slip when nobody is watching.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I've done both. I've had someone in with Tayla and taken her to a behaviorist who turned out to be our trainer we use for her classes and Lily's classes. Best of both worlds for us. If you can find someone who has a small facility, does small group classes of 6 dogs instead of dog clubs who sometimes have 15 or more dogs in class and they use positive reinforcement you have hit a winner.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wenderwoman said:


> So, I think I've lost my patience with the pawing/scratching and the excessive greeting disorder and random lunging/mad barking my girl does on walks. She is a pretty terrific dog but these few things are progressing very slowly.
> 
> ------
> For those of you who've trained dogs in classes and such, what are your thoughts and recommendations?


My take is that getting back into obedience classes is ideal as far as fixing the excessive greeting, pulling, and other excitement behaviors that you are experiencing. <- And that's because in a group class you will (ideally) have a controlled situation and people who are better understanding of the stuff you are going through. 

Around the block or in stores - while you are working through problems, you are going to come up with dirty looks if you try practicing around them and their dogs. 

Pawing/scratching - Depends on how responsive your dog is to being told "no, leave it". And again, the core part of this would be taught in classes. 

Probably the toughest part of classes is getting into the "this isn't about training my dog one day a week, it's about learning myself how to train my dog the rest of the week between classes". 

With some of the classes I've attended where there were more pet people in there (the classes I do now with both dogs are only experienced and focused comp people attending) - the biggest thing I observed was there were a lot of really good trainers in the makes attending the classes. And there were also a handful of people who never got past the first class mentality where they either expected the classes alone to make a difference or they were just there for the experience of attending dog classes with a new dog.


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

I really think a combination of the two would be best, if you can manage it. Classes are great for working through a number of behaviours, including excitement. And it's true that the environment is good because you're around others who understand that you're working with your dog and what your objectives are, and you'll be able to work in much closer confines with distractions.

That being said, there are some "real life" situations that what you do in class may or may not help all that much with. I've seen dogs that behave very well in class and have no issues working around other dogs, but get them out on a walk and it's a whole different story. A trainer would be able to show you how to work with your dog in those specific situations, i.e. with the "random lunging/mad barking" you referred to, they would help you pinpoint her triggers and identify how far away you'd have to be in order to be able to work with her productively. 

Another important factor is that there are limited distractions in any given class, (no squirrels, etc. ), and with a lot of dogs, once they've gotten used to the other dogs in the class, working around them ceases to be an issue. 

I guess I'd swing the balance in favour of a private trainer, if you're looking for an either/or way of working through these issues.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My personal preference when I have a similar problem is to enroll in Family or Manners classes – these classes are geared towards teaching you, the handler, tools that will help and providing you & your dog as a team to work through the issues. Learning self control, polite greetings, safe entry and exits using doors, being around other dogs and people at comfortable distances etc.

A class geared towards the CGC certificate may also be a good fit if you have some of the tools in place and just need more exposure (for instance: Its Yer Choice, Doggie Zen or Leave It, Let’s Go depending on your training preference). 

A standard class geared towards competition will not give you the tools or the focus you need, you might well become frustrated and your dog might not be ready and will act out more. 

It sounds like you need a class environment with other dogs & handlers experiencing similar issues.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you. I'll go the class route to start with. Does it matter what age? She is about 1 1/2 now and some of the classes don't start until October.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Age shouldn't matter.


----------

